# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa: Mosca de la fruta

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un pequeño video del SENASA donde se insta a todos los agricultores del país a colaborar con el programa de erradicación de la mosca de la fruta en nuestro país. 
Según el mismo organismo, dicha plaga estará erradicada de nuestro territorio para el 2010... Ojalá lo logren, porque sería muy beneficioso para nuestra agricultura.   SaludosTemas similares: Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Senasa entregaría en octubre al APHIS reporte final que descarta que mosca de la fruta afecte a la palta Hass Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------


## Depredador

tengo instalados en mi huerta 130 plantas de palta hass y como puedo haser para controlar la mosca blanca, o q podemos haser. Chimbote.

----------


## Depredador

tambien tengo problemas de salinidad con mis plantas de palta hass. Que puedo haser o aplicar para q no se me ralee mis plantas.

----------


## jars

un interesante video, ...muy bueno

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Hace más de un año, SENASA ha construido muy bonitas instalaciones, supuestamente para el control de la mosca de la fruta, están ubicadas en el tramo comprendido entre la carretera que une a la costa: Ciudad de Dios y Cajamarca, importante zona de producción de mango , palta, uva.
Lo malo es que hasta la fecha no funcionan, y ya se ven signos de detrioro. Tanto dinero desperdiciado.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## jesa

Es muy importante mencionar que en la Irrigacion Santa Rosa ubicado en el distrito de Sayan, provincia de Huaura se realizo de manera muy sastifactoria el proyecto de erradicacion de la mosca de fruta, ello permitio abrir nuevos mercados a los agricultores como la exportacion de citricos y paltos en esta zona, mejorando la economia y nivel de vida de los agricultores. Ademas esta zona se ha visto privilegiada considerando que cuentan con buenas condiciones de agua y suelo para el normal desarrollo del cultivo, las tierras se valorizaron, considerando la gran importancia de la erradicacion de moscas de la fruta. 
Para ingresar a esta zona existen 4 garitas de control, ubicados en diferentes lugares de acceso a la Irrigacion Santa Rosa (El Ahorcado, 109, El Paraiso, Sayan). Prohiben el ingreso de frutas!!! 
El exito se consigue con persistencia. 
Saludos,

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Y se erradico la mosca de la fruta????? Ambas especies???? Por favor que responda el senasa y nos muestre la erradicacionnnnnn para asi celebrar a lo grande..porque si es cierto..mmmmm seria unico en el mundo.... Por favorrrrrrrr hagan un video sobre la erradicacion que alcanzaron el ano 2010..asi seran los heroes de la fruticutura mundiallllllllll y nacional...

----------

